
NASA's new telescope will have a view 100 times bigger than Hubble - ck2
http://qz.com/620446/nasas-new-telescope-will-have-a-view-100-times-bigger-than-hubbles-and-could-solve-key-mysteries-of-the-universe/
======
ck2
Someone remind me why the far side of the moon isn't plausible or better?

Can't we do better than LEO by 2025 ?

